# Formular - Neues Fenster öffnen



## RageNo1 (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich bräuchte mal hilfe bei einem Formular Problem.
Ich habe eine Form erstellt und möchte gerne, das 
beim Klick auf den Button sich ein neues Fenster
öffnet, mit festen Werten wie. z.B. 600x400 Pixel, usw.

Nur weiss ich leider nicht wo und wie ich das am besten 
einbaue in der Suchfunktion konnte ich leider auch nichts
zutreffendes finden.

Hier noch schnell der Code:

```
<form name="login" method="post" action="login.php">
                <input name="user" type="text" id="user" value="nick" size="8">
                <br>
                <input name="pass" type="password" id="pass" value="pass" size="8">
                <br>
                <input type="image" src="images/loginbutton.jpg">
              </form>
```

Mfg Ragey


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2005)

Da man Fenster mit spezieller Grösse mit Javascript öffnet, hättest du da suchen sollen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189673.html


----------



## RageNo1 (9. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank !
Nun Funktioniert es einwandfrei aber eine 
Frage hätte ich noch.

Ich möchte gern, das das neue Fenster
nun noch eine Bezeichnung im Titel erhält,
weil nun dort lediglich der Link bzw. Pfad angezeigt wird.
Ausserdem muss das Fenster auch noch mit
Scrollbars ausgestattet werden.

Hier nun der Aktuelle Code:

```
<form name="login" method="post" action="login.php" target="popper" onsubmit="return window.open('about:blank','popper','width=640,height=480')">
  <input name="user" type="text" id="user" value="nick" size="8">
  <br>
  <input name="pass" type="password" id="pass" value="pass" size="8">
  <br>
  <input type="image" src="images/loginbutton.jpg">
</form>
```

Mfg Ragey


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2005)

Den Titel musst du in der Seite, welche im Fenster erscheint(dem Formularziel...hier "login.php") angeben... wie üblich innerhalb des <title>-Tags.

Die Scrollbars erzwingst du durch die Angabe "scrollbars=yes" beim "window.open()"

Details dazu kannst du in den Webmaster-Faqs nachlesen.


----------

